

Top Feburary Startups To Watch - morefranco
http://www.startupplays.com/blog/top-35-startups-in-tech-that-techcrunch-missed-out-on-feburary-2013/

======
michalf
Franco, thanks from the team here at Testin for featuring us on this great
list. Some great startups here I'm glad to be introduced to!

------
blake32
Ton's of great startups on the list! Thanks Franco for getting these startups
the coverage they deserve!

------
dsproat
Photopoll and Hubba look like great startups, very cool! Thanks for getting us
in at #15.

~~~
jcxplorer
Photopoll developer here, thanks for the kind words! :)

------
enemtin
Love seeing worthy startups get some lime light! Awesome post Franco, keep
them coming.

------
belthasar
Very happy to be featured in this. Thanks a lot Franco!

